# Texas 2 headed buck



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Stumbled upon this article thought some of you would enjoy.

http://seabreezenews.com/issue/Page_01c.pdf


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm can you imagine trying to figure out if that buck was going or coming


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess thats where the term head up your a** came from


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Two heads are better than one?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I can not believe them giving them a fine and cutting it in half for not tagging the deer properly..Should have given them a reward for contacting them..Would have been a sight to behold...As they say if we live long enough..?????...JIM....CL....:!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i guess some peeps will believe anything lol come on guys realy 
twister


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

is that 2 tags or 1


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats fake as hell...u guys sure are gullible.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

It is bogus as a three dollar bill.Funny Texas Dept of wildlife has no knowledge of it.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be from Dr. Dolittle, a push-me-pull-you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats fake as hell...u guys sure are gullible.


what he said.lol. look at the neck of the ass deer, hair colors not the same.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

The poor buck in back had to vomit little brown pellets all day while the other got to eat.


----------



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Well if that buck got a doe would that be considered a three way? He would of had doe,s waiting in line.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Uglystix said:


> The poor buck in back had to vomit little brown pellets all day while the other got to eat.


now that's funny!!!!


----------

